
She shut down the Bay Area to slow the deadly coronavirus - my_first_acct
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2020/03/29/she-shut-down-the-bay-area-to-slow-the-deadly-coronavirus-none-of-us-really-believed-we-would-do-it/
======
strongbond
You know, color me stupid, but at this time, I don't think we need this kind
of languid, laconic writing. It reads like a retrospective of the situation,
but it's hardly begun.

